# Bob the Seat Guy



## Skatelab (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello, Does anyone know how I can contact Bob the amazing seat restoration Guy? At one time I was communicating with him but can't find his contact information. I tried to send him a PM here to his name Bobcycles but it says his inbox is completely full. I have a brown Phantom seat I want to send off to him. Thanks for any help you can give me. Todd


----------



## bricycle (Dec 20, 2014)

Bob's good, but Don't rule out Josh, and he won't break the bank.... 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?61806-4-seats-before-and-after


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 20, 2014)

Skatelab,
 to answer your question. You can contact bob at bobcycles@aol.com

Bob does great work and has restored several seats for me. I'm happy to say that my bank account is still in one piece 

It looks like Josh also does some amazing work as well.


----------



## Skatelab (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I spoke to Bob and my seat is boxed and ready to send. I'm sure Josh rules too but I usually stick with someone that I am happy with.


----------



## stoney (Dec 21, 2014)

I had a couple of seats done by Bob some years back. I was way more than happy. Also his paint.


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 21, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Bob's good, but Don't rule out Josh, and he won't break the bank....
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?61806-4-seats-before-and-after




Wow...not good form, don't see where he was asking for someone else...


----------

